# Pinch test?



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone know what this is? I just asked in another post of mine.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I am waiting to find out myself...i think i know but wouldnt guess out loud.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I answered in your other thread, it is to get a gauge of the dogs threshold for reaction.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I didn't see your other post, but in puppy testing it is done for two reasons. 1 to test the puppy's threshold to pain and 2 to test how they react to that pain. 

For example one would not want to place a puppy that growls and bites when barely pinched in a family with little kids. Or a dog that becomes resentful and avoids the tester in a working home.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

lhczth said:


> I didn't see your other post, but in puppy testing it is done for two reasons. 1 to test the puppy's threshold to pain and 2 to test how they react to that pain.
> 
> For example one would not want to place a puppy that growls and bites when barely pinched in a family with little kids. Or a dog that becomes resentful and avoids the tester in a working home.


Lisa, judging from the other post what was described sounded more like flanking than a pinch test.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Ahhhh OK. Just read the other thread. It has no purpose in testing, IMHO.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked one of the trainers today and they said it is a pinch in a very sensative area near the back leg to see the reaction.


----------



## mareg (Mar 10, 2011)

If something seems to good to be true, you pinch yourself to make sure you are not dreaming.


----------

